# [SOLVED] Is my Dell Inspiron One 2320 able to upgrade its gpu?



## blackdrac (Aug 11, 2012)

Will i be able to upgrade my Dell Inspiron One 2320 with a new gpu? ive heard that all in one PCs cant have their gpu upgraded unless it has an mxm gpu. My computer has an integrated graphics card (Intel HD Graphics 1000) and a dedicated one (Nvidia GeForce GT 525M). Am i able to upgrade to a Nvidia GeForce GTX 660M or better?
Thanks
PS if you need any more specifications just ask


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

*Re: Is my Dell Inspiron One 2320 able to upgrade its gpu?*

From Dell's forum:
The Dell Inspiron™ One 2320 offers One discrete solution: the NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 525M . This graphics solution is known as a "discrete down" configuration, which means the video card is soldered to the system board.


----------



## blackdrac (Aug 11, 2012)

*Re: Is my Dell Inspiron One 2320 able to upgrade its gpu?*

i thought discrete cards are plugged in and integrated are the only ones that are soldered


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Is my Dell Inspiron One 2320 able to upgrade its gpu?*

You basically have a big laptop with an external keyboard/mouse designed for general use. There is no PCI-E slot to install a dedicated GPU. Your PSU is not sufficient to support a dedicated GPU.


----------

